

Why I’m Moving Across the Country to Join a new Startup - akharris
http://blog.tutorspree.com/post/8354804250/working-at-tutorspree

======
matthewer
I would like to move across the country to join Tutorspree.

------
james_ash
One suggestion: support online tutoring. There's more to tutoring than finding
someone in your zip code. I tutor organic chemistry and haven't met a single
person in person. Skype tutoring is just ridiculously convenient for all
parties concerned. When people flake out - because they do, a lot - at least I
haven't left my office.

~~~
ryanb
Thanks for the advice. It's something we're seriously thinking about. How do
you usually find clients?

------
bfe
This post did a great job actually getting me excited about Tutorspree.

~~~
ohpauleez
I'm glad to hear it! Good things are coming.

~~~
bfe
Way back in the day I used to earn money on the side tutoring students in math
and physics. I've long thought about advertising around the University to
recruit a grad student or someone to help me with my efforts in Chinese or
Python. I think there's a tremendous untapped and wonderfully useful space
here, and one that you guys look like you're building a great handle on.

------
nhangen
Seemed like a decent post, but felt it was missing the why.

Still, looks like you are already ahead of the curve, and you've got some
great things in the works.

~~~
ohpauleez
Maybe I can answer the why a little better:

The short answer is: This opportunity is everything that matters most to me -
a great startup with a real vision and a team that believes in execution, the
ability to have a real impact in the company as well as in the community, the
ability to follow some of my passions and share some knowledge, and to work on
a problem that makes a real difference in people's lives.

We're not just going to be a ho-hum tutor marketplace, we're going to pull out
all the best pieces of information and knowledge to make a real difference for
education.

To me, that's worth moving back across the country for.

